# Best Bluray burning software



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So I have a bunch of wedding related HD videos that I have made that I want to put on a Bluray R disc. What is a good quality program that allows menus and stuff with good looking templates. Is the Cyberlink software decent?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use DVDFab or AnyDVD for ripping my BRs.


----------

